
iVe – Infotainment and Vehicle System Forensics - tlack
https://berla.co/ive.html
======
cm2187
What I don't understand is what is the benefit for the user of having its GPS
location logged. I can understand that the GPS may keep in RAM the last
minutes of location but not the whole history.

~~~
craftkiller
It could be useful to exonerate in an investigation by proving your location

~~~
cm2187
Or be used against you in a nasty divorce case.

In any case people buy a car, not a tracker. I find that extraordinary that
manufacturers feel compelled to add features like that.

------
c0nducktr
Just tell me how much it costs.

The "Request Quote" thing is bullshit. I'm not willing to provide you that
information just to learn about pricing.

~~~
Wingman4l7
If you have to ask, you can't afford it.

In all seriousness, it's often because the price demanded will vary based on
what the vendor thinks you can afford, no joke:
[https://blog.codinghorror.com/oh-you-wanted-awesome-
edition/](https://blog.codinghorror.com/oh-you-wanted-awesome-edition/)

------
venomsnake
I think that I will create a startup for self destructing electronics. Or
custom car software to make full replacement of current electronics.

~~~
zachrose
From what we've seen of car software (e.g. Toyota accelerator control), it
wouldn't surprise me if the electronics system is tightly coupled to both
critical functions and specific hardware.

Looking forward, my hope is that electric/self-driving cars will be more like
modern PCs or those heavy-duty e-juice vaporizers that people have today:
composed of well-understood parts that connect in compatible ways.

------
Splines
Do car manufacturers provide a privacy policy, or a means to opt-out of data
storage? Seems like we're heading in the direction that they should, if they
don't already.

(Or maybe it's buried in some document you sign when buying the car.)

------
tlack
Here's something I'm pondering: is this product unethical?

~~~
superuser2
Why would it be? The OBD-II port is inside the car, and police would
presumably not be able to use it without a legitimate reason to search the
car. I could see vehicle data being an invaluable tool in determining fault in
car accidents or even providing the necessary clues to someone's life to
figure out who murdered them.

Since it's offline and in person, it doesn't lend itself to anomaly detection
or other scary mass surveillance scenarios. But it would be irresponsible for
a criminal investigator _not_ to gather all available evidence. I want police
to stop trawling for possible lawbreakers, harassing people for driving while
black, etc. and give investigations of actual crimes the resources they need.
This tool empowers investigators. This is what real police work looks like.

~~~
brbsix
It is a legitimate concern. There is all sorts of related stuff going on in
the periphery, and has been for years. FasTrak (toll pass) records have been
used by divorce attorneys and whatnot for the past decade or so. Many Bay Area
cities operate license plate cameras to monitor all comers and goers. I would
not be surprised if other agencies started utilizing this information. More
and more we will see OnStar-like integrated systems come standard (featuring
remote start/stop). "Black boxes" (event loggers) are already becoming
mandatory in new cars. Much of this diagnostic data can be offloaded
wirelessly.

Have you seen the demos of Jeep, Ford, Toyota, or Chrysler vehicles being
"hacked"? The attackers were able to access the CANBUS (or whatever the
particular ODBII spec in use) over the internet.

This is absolutely a concern for mass surveillance. If you want to get really
paranoid, think about what could happen during disasters or protests. You may
see your car cease to operate altogether.

But just to respond to the original question... As you mentioned this device
requires physical access so it is not particularly alarming. Definitely a
concern for future iterations though. Presumably those would not be
publicized.

------
rl3
> _Solving Tomorrow 's Challenges, Today_

That is a comically bad motto. It's like something you'd hear from a
villainous corporation in an 80's cyberpunk film.

~~~
lifeisstillgood
What it really says is we have a product waiting for a market.

Perhaps the market is so limited (police forensic teams) that it does not
matter to them they cannot say something in their markets own words. Or
perhaps they have not sold enough or listened to the sales to hear the words
their customers use.

Either way, yeah, anything is better than that.

OCP - building detroits future

------
04rob
I would hope this kind of search would require a warrant? Although crossing a
border all bets are off.

------
casylum
Time to buy that physical lock for your OBDII port on your car.

[http://amzn.to/1in9i6Q](http://amzn.to/1in9i6Q)

~~~
Matthias247
That tools seems to analyze flash dumps (e.g. created through JTAG debugging).
You need to have very special hardware to get that data. Normal CAN/ODB2
connection won't help in most cases, and the data they mention isn't available
through official diagnostics interfaces in most cases.

------
astaroth360
Just what we need, more meta-data analysis :\

------
djyaz1200
copyright 2014 on their website doesn't inspire confidence.

